# Home visit was fantastic!



## Sean Hunter (Feb 25, 2018)

I had my home interview a few days ago and it went great!i received word the next day saying that I was been
Voted in and that my first meeting is this Wednesday to start my education.I was told where sweat pants and a white shirt.what can I expect?


----------



## LK600 (Feb 25, 2018)

Congratulations my friend.  I'm glad the interview went so well.  I have to admit, the "wear sweat pants and a white shirt" has me thrown lol.  Sounds like they are going to keep you busy.  Best of luck.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 25, 2018)

Sean Hunter said:


> I had my home interview a few days ago and it went great!i received word the next day saying that I was been
> Voted in and that my first meeting is this Wednesday to start my education.I was told where sweat pants and a white shirt.what can I expect?



Congratulations to you. The first major step completed on your journey, and a LONG road ahead. You can “expect” to be a bit overwhelmed with all of the sights and details of your degrees.

You’ll be just fine, just don’t let your brain get in the way of the journey. Oh, and stay off the internet sites that could contaminate your learning experience, this one is safe enough for you. 

As to the attire requested... If that is what you were told to wear, then I’d have my best on.


----------



## LK600 (Feb 25, 2018)

Having given it a little more thought... are you sure they said sweat pants and a white shirt, and not dress pants and a white shirt?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 25, 2018)

Congratulations!


Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Oh, and stay off the internet sites that could contaminate your learning experience, this one is safe enough for you.


Agreed.


LK600 said:


> Having given it a little more thought... are you sure they said sweat pants and a white shirt, and not dress pants and a white shirt?


Good question.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 25, 2018)

Congratulations soon-to-be Brother


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 26, 2018)

Sean Hunter said:


> ... my first meeting is this Wednesday to start my education.I was told where sweat pants and a white shirt.what can I expect?



The word "education" says there will be no ritual.  For ritual the words we use include training, practice, conferral and degree but never education.

This will be some sort of informal event - explicit from the sweat pants.  Without ritual - explicit from the use of the word education.

I figure this will be some sort of explanation with plenty of chance for you to ask questions.


----------



## hfmm97 (Feb 27, 2018)

Could this be a PHA lodge? I’ve heard rumors of pre-EA candidates going to classes and being educated on the history of PHA.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Feb 27, 2018)

No PHA candidate is sent to any classes before they are initiated. But that's how candidates are dressed for degree work. If you want to know more about PHA then ask but please don't post unfounded rumors.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Feb 27, 2018)

I apologize Bro Hill, pardon the misunderstanding. Thank you for clarifying - absolutely no offense intended and regret if I had made any. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> No PHA candidate is sent to any classes before they are initiated. But that's how candidates are dressed for degree work. If you want to know more about PHA then ask but please don't post unfounded rumors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


There is a new thing here - pre-education - consists of a video on the values of Freemasonry. I actually think it is a good idea as one of many to try to address retention.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 28, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> I apologize Bro Hill, pardon the misunderstanding. Thank you for clarifying - absolutely no offense intended and regret if I had made any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



I don’t believe you had any ill intentions. No worries.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 1, 2018)

We do an education session prior to receiving the EA degree in PA.  It is mostly on the history of Freemasonry, goes over some famous Freemasons, a bit of Lodge History, and answering questions that can be answered.


----------

